# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Οικόσιτες Πάπιες. Ξέρει κανείς?

## axileas_v

Καλημέρα σας και από εμένα. Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα που έθεσα πρέπει να είναι σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Αν όχι ας με διορθωσει κάποιος από τη διαχείρηση. Εδώ και καιρό ξεκίνησα και έφτιαξα ένα κοτέτσι στο χωριό για κότες. Τώρα τελευταία μου έχει κολήσει να πάρω ένα ζευγάρι πάπιες αλλά δεν ξέρω και πολλά από φροντίδα και περιποίηση. Ξέρω ότι τα παπιά θέλουν λιμνούλα για κολύμπι. Ομως τι άλλο χρειάζονται για να είναι ευτυχισμένα και προστατευμένα?????
Για οικόσιτα παπιά ποιά ράτσα είναι καλύτερη. Πρασινοκέφαλα ή κάποια άλλη?
Πρέπει να φράξω τον χώρο και από πάνω?
Τι φωλιές χρειάζονται οι πάπιες?
Πειράζει που θα μοιράζονται τον χώρο με τις κότες? Ο χώρος είναι περίπου 25 τμ. και είναι μέσα 8 κότες.
Οποιος γνωρίζει κάποια πράγματα και μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Ρ

Αχιλλέα καλημέρα. να σου πω τη δική μου εμπειρία. Πέρυσι μαζί με 4 κότες  σε ένα χώρο 15 τμ είχα 2 άσπρες πάπιες (τα είχε πάρει το ενηψάκι μου από πασχαλινά παπάκια.) τα πήρα στη σαλαμίνα που έχω χώρο και χωράφι.  Το κοτέτσι είναι περιφραγμένο ύψος 1.8 μ και περίπου 15τμ. τα πηγαίνουν μια χαρά μαζί. Εκεί που κουρνιάζουν ήταν σκεπαστός χώρος με πορτάκι που έκλεινε. Εγώ τα άφηνα και στο χωράφι  για καλύτερη  και πιο πλούσια διατροφή όπου σχεδόν έτρωγαν τα πάντα . το καθάρισαν από τα αγριόχορτα και τα σαλιγκάρια.  Οι πάπιες είχαν το ρόλο του αρχηγού στη βοσκή και οδηγούσαν και τις κότες.είναι πιο απαιτητικές στη διατροφή τους και χρειάζονται συνέχεια καθαρό νερό γιατί ανακατεύουν την τροφή τους και περιποιούνται το φτέρωμά τους, που τους το παρείχα με μια μεγάλη σκάφη και το άλλαζα καθημερινά και πολύ πρασινάδα.. Για φωλιά που ήταν κοινή με τις κότες είχα ένα μεγάλο καφάσι στρωμένο με χόρτα (το έστρωναν και αυτές βέβαια) σε σχετικά χαμηλό σημείο γιατί δεν σκαρφαλώνουν και δεν πετάνε. Προσοχή στα αρπακτικά (είχα άσχημη εμπειρία, από σκύλο; αλεπού :winky:  οπότε μήπως χρειάζεται να είναι κλειστό από πάνω το κοτέτσι. εγώ έφραξα το χωράφι και ησύχασα.. Βέβαια εμένα ήταν μέσα στην πόλη και δεν φανταζόμουν ότι μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι και το σπίτι είναι μέσα στο χωράφι. Τη τα'ιστρα την είχα μακριά από το νερό αλλά χρειάζεται κάθε μέρα αλλαγή. αν κάνεις λιμνούλα θα πρέπει να φροντίζεις συνέχεια για καθαρό νερό.  Τη σκάφη την είχα στο χωράφι για να μη λερώνεται ο χώρος του κοτετσιού. λατρεύουν το νερό και τους χρειάζεται. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι χρειάζονται λίγο πιο πολύ φροντίδα από ότι οι κότες μόνες τους αλλά θα στο ανταποδώσουν. Είναι παμφάγα ζώα και πολύ όμορφα και έξυπνα. 
αυτά από μένα. Από ράτσες δεν ξέρω.  Ίσως κάποιος πιο έμπειρος. 
Φιλικά ... Γιάννης Ρ

----------


## ktistis

Αχιλλέα αν αποφασήσεις για πρασινοκέφαλες θα πρέπει να είναι κλειστό και από πάνω γιατί κάνουν μεγάλες και μακρινές πτήσεις και θα φεύγουν μακριά από το κοτέτσι σου.Αυτό κρύβει πολλούς κίνδυνους.Αν αποφασίσεις να πάρεις κάποιο άλλο είδος που δεν πετά,μια ψυλή περίφραξη θα είναι μια χαρά!Βάλε μας και φώτογραφίες από το κοτέτσι σου αν θελεις για να σου πουμε τι πρέπει να διορθώσεις για να μπορεί να είναι το ειδανικό μέρος για τις πάπιες σου

----------


## axileas_v

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας.θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φώτο μόλις μπορέσω αλλά να ξέρεται είναι ακόμα υπό κατασκέυή. Το μόνο που με ανησυχεί απο αρπακτικα είναι τα ποντίκια αφού θα μπεί χαμηλά η φωλιά αν και έχω παγίδες. Για λιμνούλα θα βάλω μια σκάφη παλιά που έχω για αρχή και μετά βλέπω. Το πρωί πήγα στο παζάρι του σχιστού και τελικά πήρα δύο παπάκια άσπρα. Τελικά είναι πολύ άθλειές οι συνθήκες για τα ζώα εκεί. Αν μπορούσα θα τα έπαιρνα όλα για να σωθούν.

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ για τισ συμβουλές σας.

----------


## Feather

Από εμένα δυο συμβουλές
1.Χωριστό νερό για τις κότες,κάπου που να μην το φτάνουν οι πάπιες.(όσο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό).γιατί το θολώνουν σε μερικά λεπτα(μην πω δευτερόλεπτα!)
2.Μια παχουλή στρώση χαλίκι  περιμετρικά στην λίμνη τους 30-40 πόντους,ώστε να στραγγίζουν τα πόδια τους χωρίς να δημιουργούν λάσπη την οποία και μεταφέρουν πάλι μέσα όταν βουτούν.
  (κάτι σαν χαλάκι εξώπορτας..)

----------


## ktistis

Ναι καπου ξανάκουσα για αυτό το παζάρι.Έχουν σε άθλιες συνθήκες τα ζώα εκεί.Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από τη φάρμα και τα μικρα...

----------


## epanomizoo

na  χαιρεσαι τα καινουρια σου παπακια . ειναι ομορφα πλασματα.
και εγω ασπρα παρδαλα παπια ειχα πριν αρκετα χρονια.
θελουν οπωσδηποτε νερο ν κολυμπανε αλιως δεν μπορουν να αλειψουν το λαδι που κανει τα φτερα τους αδιαβροχα και πεθαινου ν απο πνευμονιεσ οταν βρεχει.
μπορουν να τρεφονται με τροφη για κοτοπουλα 
τωρα για το αν κανει να τα εχεισ με κοτεσ εγω προσωπικα θα ελεγα οχι. υπαρχουν αρκετοι λογοι
1. λερωνουν το νερο τουσ σε κλασματα δευτερολεπτου και ενω αυτεσ εχουν ανοσια στα βρωμονερα οι κοτεσ οχι
2. αν η λιμνουλα σου ειναι κατι σα μπανιερα,μεγαλη λεκανη κτλ δηλαδη κατι με αποτομεσ γλιστερεσ πλευρεσ να υπολογιζεισ οτι θα χανεισ μερικεσ κοτεσ καθε χρονο απο πνιγμο. το εκανε ενασ φιλοσ μου σε ενα χωραφι 5 στρεμματα και εχανει 5-6 κοτεσ απο τισ 20 πνιγμενεσ στη μπανιερα μεχρι που χωρισε τισ κοτεσ απο τισ παπιεσ. στη περιπτωση σου σε τοσο μικρο χωρο μπορει να τισ χασεισ ολες απο πνιγμο.
3 . μαλωνουν αρκετα και η οι κοτεσ θα τυρανανε τισ παπιεσ η το αντιθετο
4 . οι παπιεσ ειναι φορεισ ασθενειων χωρισ να νοσουν οι ιδιεσ αλλα κολανε στισ κοτες διαφορα 

θα σε συμβουλευα καλυτερα να τα χωρισεισ .υπαρχει και νομος που απαγορεωει κοτεσ και παπιεσ μαζι (απομειναρι απο τη γριπη των πτηνων)
γενικα τα αρπακτικα τισ ρημαζουνε τισ παπιες
πολυ συχνα ανακαλυπτα οτι καποια παπια ελειπε και το μονο που εβρισκα ηταν το κεφαλι τησ οταν ειχα τα ασπρα παπια το βραδυ θελου προστασια σε κλουβα κλειστη απο παντου
και ποτε μα ποτε φυραμα αναπτυξης με αντιβιοτικα για τα παπακια γιατι αλιως καταστρεφεται η χλωριδα του εντερου τουσ και τα θεριζει η διαροια 
bale πλαστικη σιτα στη μια πλευρα της λεκανης τουσ για να μπορου να σκαρφαλωνουν εξω μη τα βρεισ πνιγμενα αν πεσει νη σταθμη του νερου
γεννανε στ εδαφος οποτε οτιδηποτε κουτι κανει

----------


## epanomizoo

kaiκατι που ξεχασα. ριξε 2-3 κυβικα αμμο στο μεροσ που θα εχεισ τα παπια αλιως με τη πρωτη βροχη τα 25 τμ χωροσ θα γινουν ενα λουνι απο μασημενη πηχτη λασπη.θα βουλιαζεισ μεχρι τον αστραγαλο και οι κοτεσ μεχρι το γονατο.
στην κλουβα που εχω τα παπια εχω ενα στρωμα απο αμμο περιπου 30 εκ ψηλοτερα απο το υπολοιπο χωραφι οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεισ δε γινεται ποτε να γινει λασπη εκει .η αμμοσ στεγνωνει σε μερικα λεπτα μετα τη βροχη, φυσικα την αμμο τη ρουφαει το χωμα και καθε φθινοπωρο ριχνω ενα καινουριο στρωμα 5 εκ περιπου πριν αρχισουν οι βροχεσ του χειμωνα

----------


## axileas_v

Πολύ Ωραίες συμβουλές. Κάποια δεν τα φανταζόμουν καθόλου. Μετά το πάσχα έχει πολύ δουλειά στο κοτέτσι.

----------

